# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Work health and safety.

## jimfish

I had a visit from work safe last week that put a temporary halt to framing. My safe work method statement didn't contain details of how I was going to install the battens to trusses.( this was easily amended)
Of more concern to me was the fact that it is apparently illegal to work from the bottom chord of trusses at 900 cts to nail off creeper and jack trusses,bracing,top chord ties etc.
I suppose this question is directed to other Tradies but I'm happy to hear others experiences with work safe. Is this rule enforced nationwide or just here in Tassie ? Do you even have to fill out swms for each job ?

----------


## Micky013

That sucks! We have never had safe work on our site here in SA. You are required to prepare a JSA for every job (which we don't). Not sure about the SWMS - boss might have to have one or the builder.  
Also not sure about the legalities of standing on bottom chord to nail off jacks either?? What about when your walking the top plate on a second storey to stand trusses?? We do that all the time. I'm interested to hear our guys thoughts

----------


## OBBob

I'm assuming you're a relatively small business? I'm surprised they even visited you unless you had an incident, someone complained or you have a very bad track record.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> ...What about when your walking the top plate on a second storey to stand trusses?? We do that all the time. I'm interested to hear our guys thoughts

  This gets into tough territory ... in a bigger construction business there is no way you could do this. I'm sure physical fall protection is required above 2m, which of course gets challenging because there's possibly nothing above you to attach to.

----------


## intertd6

The really tricky bit is you're not allowed to let anybody else do something outside the codes of practice for safe work at heights on your job, by allowing it you are liable for negligence under common law if an injury occurs.
i found that I had to look at a risky tasks as if full grown children had to do it safely, to cover myself from the possibility of loosing the family home in a long legal battle if something serious happened, I have met those in the industry that have been there & it doesn't end well no matter what the outcome.
inter

----------


## Bros

> What about when your walking the top plate on a second storey to stand trusses?? We do that all the time. I'm interested to hear our guys thoughts

  I admire you blokes who can do that as I can't and then walking along screwing the roof battens down.

----------


## jimfish

> What about when your walking the top plate on a second storey to stand trusses?? We do that all the time. I'm interested to hear our guys thoughts

  Not allowed to walk plates under any circumstance down here. I done my first frame in the late 80s so think I have some expertise but that is not taken into account. I'm glad we no longer walk plates on dbl stories but it makes it virtually impossible to get through these jobs in a decent time frame. My trailer looks like a traveling aluminium plank showroom and we spend more time setting up and moving temp scaffold than erecting trusses.

----------


## jimfish

> I'm assuming you're a relatively small business? I'm surprised they even visited you unless you had an incident, someone complained or you have a very bad track record.

  Yes sub contract chippy with one apprentice. Only visited because a neighbour complained about a temp fence because the concretors wouldn't turn down the doof doof music. There was a heap of new inspectors hired down here 12 or so months ago and they get around a fair bit more than the mainland cities ( not as many builds down here )

----------


## ringtail

Up here you will only get a visit if someone complains or is hurt and goes to the doctor. First question the medicos ask - " Did it happen at work"? Bloody nanny state rubbish. Work method statements are a joke and shows just how ridiculous we are as a society. Breathe in, breathe out. WMS on how to attach battens to trusses - get a franna and hang upside from a harness  :Biggrin: . Worksafe would crap themselves.

----------


## jimfish

Spent some time in the early 80s and again in the early 90s doing this sort of stuff. Got me buggered how I'm still here as we never had a piece of paper telling us  to hold on when climbing.

----------


## jimfish

Had another visit today only this time he didn't come onto site, he took photos with a telephoto lens and sent them to the builders head office in Hobart. Tomorrow looks like being an interesting and potentially costly day.

----------


## ringtail

Best of luck. Now that you have had a visit you can bet you will be somewhat of a target for a while. You're in "the system" now.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Had another visit today only this time he didn't come onto site, he took photos with a telephoto lens and sent them to the builders head office in Hobart. Tomorrow looks like being an interesting and potentially costly day.

  
Ouch!   :Shock:

----------

